
How one woman's name caused massive issues at a large telecom operator - gregorymichael
http://irhadbabic.com/its-all-her-parents-fault/
======
CarolineW
Cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mCCbjRY...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mCCbjRY85bwJ:irhadbabic.com/its-
all-her-parents-fault/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk)

Obligatory XKCD: [https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

And no, it's not her parents' fault, it's the fault of the unbelievably
(actually, sadly, all too believably) bad programmers.

Good programmers learn from their mistakes, the best programmers learn from
other people's mistakes. Read widely, very widely, and learn.

